# Missing AEC inside panel cover?



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

I got a call from a realtor today, the other buying realtor quoted her 3 grand for a panel swap .... the reason they want it is that the inside cover is missing from the existing panel, the picture she sent me is attached. 


I explained we wouldn't likely be able to find a replacement but looking at the photo it doesn't even look like it was designed for an inside cover - I don't see stand offs or slots/clips to mount it to. I can't find anything on the inter web do any of you guys know if it's designed that way?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

There has to be a dead front, don't you think?


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

99cents said:


> There has to be a dead front, don't you think?




I would imagine so but want to be sure before I advise her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Old Westinghouse?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I had to quote 3 grand because it's gonna cost me 1,400 RT, to fly over there to do that 1-1/2 hour job..


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Amalgamated Electric Company looks like GE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> I had to quote 3 grand because it's gonna cost me 1,400 RT, to fly over there to do that 1-1/2 hour job..


Let me know when you arrive. That's the opportunity for a beer that I couldn't pass up. The entertainment value would be priceless  .


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I agree, it doesn't look like there's any provision for a dead front.

$2999.00 ...


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> Let me know when you arrive. That's the opportunity for a beer that I couldn't pass up. The entertainment value would be priceless  .


You would actually have a pretty fun time. Go ask a member named Kapakahi, I had him laughing both times he showed up.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Eh at that price I need to do more resi. Especially in this economy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I'd do it for $2792.74. Beer with Mike is a must!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

But Mike don't drink beer. Spoiler alert.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> But Mike don't drink beer. Spoiler alert.


Okay, a latte at Starbucks if you insist...

and we can share a carrot muffin.

You're stock is going down here, mac.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

99cents said:


> Okay, a latte at Starbucks if you insist...
> 
> and we can share a carrot muffin.
> 
> You're stock is going down here, mac.


No, that don't work for me either. Snowboarding at Whistler Backcomb?
That'd be in there.......


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> No, that don't work for me either. Snowboarding at Whistler Backcomb?
> That'd be in there.......


Blackcomb is the last time my board saw snow. Should I invite the Peruvian from Vancouver? She's a trooper.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Tangent...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Yeah I don't care what we drink but we're hangin.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Trust me, I am a pirate. 200 yrs too late.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Better late than never!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

The Peruvian isn't dead front. Just trying to get the thread back on track...


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

If you want it back on track, tell the OP nobody cares, under cut the 3k bid and replace that pos.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Is that Cabtire on the 40 amp breaker ? 3000 is a deal


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

1. Around here, there are no 1-1/2 hr panel swaps. It usually has to pass inspection, and that means a grounding system upgrade.
2. I stay away from real estate sale deals. Usually the call is the result of an issue raised in a home inspection, and someone usually the seller wants a quote. I spend a couple of hours looking at it and writing it up, they go back to the negotiating table, settle on a price adjustment, and I never hear from them again. This has happened so many times I now charge $100 for the quote, to be credited against the job if they go ahead.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> 1. Around here, there are no 1-1/2 hr panel swaps. It usually has to pass inspection, and that means a grounding system upgrade.
> 2. I stay away from real estate sale deals. Usually the call is the result of an issue raised in a home inspection, and someone usually the seller wants a quote. I spend a couple of hours looking at it and writing it up, they go back to the negotiating table, settle on a price adjustment, and I never hear from them again. This has happened so many times I now charge $100 for the quote, to be credited against the job if they go ahead.


I would also recommend changing that POS out. It is ****

As far as working for realtors I l do it 2 or 3 times a week and love it. Once the realtor trust you you are set. Most of the time the money is paid by the closing company so it is guaranteed. The people just want to sell the house so they just do it. 

If you are one of those guys that has a hard on for HI's you are losing money on a daily basis. That is just to bad.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> 1. Around here, there are no 1-1/2 hr panel swaps. It usually has to pass inspection, and that means a grounding system upgrade.


From what I've seen up that way there are normally several sub panels in a cluster around the main panel that may even be fuses. Not a quick change over by any means.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> I agree, *it doesn't look like there's any provision for a dead front.*
> 
> $2999.00 ...


If you squint, you'll spot the bottom two holes with slots -- at the same elevation as the Main C/B.

Hidden from view are the top two holes with slots.

These mate with bent sheet metal stand-offs that then support the dead-front assembly.

I would expect this to be composed of three stamped sheet metal pieces... a central body and two wings. [ Note how w i d e the can is.] 

If one removed just the wings, you could land your conductors. If you touched the C/Bs -- then the whole rig had to come out.

Taking this three-piece puppy off and putting it back was a royal PITA... so at some time in the past it was not put back.

In particular, the only practical way to re-install the central dead-front would be to kill power to the panel.

It may yet exist -- tucked away in some dark corner of the house. I can't imagine anyone actively throwing it away.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Called the local inspector and he said so long as there is one cover he can't say it is in violation considering the install date. The realtor is agreeing to an allowance for a panel swap just to grease the deal. I do agree with tesla that the cover is missing.. I'm just not sure I want to wet my feet with these real estate jobs, seems like there are too many contrasting interested parties. Half them are upset from the get go. 

On the other hand if I get in and get out and dot my i's and cross my t's it looks like a sure pay check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Called the local inspector and he said so long as there is one cover he can't say it is in violation considering the install date. The realtor is agreeing to an allowance for a panel swap just to grease the deal. I do agree with tesla that the cover is missing.. I'm just not sure I want to wet my feet with these real estate jobs, seems like there are too many contrasting interested parties. Half them are upset from the get go.
> 
> On the other hand if I get in and get out and dot my i's and cross my t's it looks like a sure pay check.
> 
> ...


Seller-side 'repairs' (patch-ups) stink.

1) The seller does not want to stump up a single dollar.

2) The seller, and his agents, will shop the job something silly.

3) The seller, and his agents, intend to rape any tradesman... hopefully draining his brain for no outlay at all. This is too often successful.

&&&

Conclusion, don't invest any time or effort for such parties.

Once they comprehend that the dead-front is lying around the basement -- no-one would take the effort to walk it up to the trash can -- you're out of the picture.

If you actually arrived, discovered and installed it, they'd re-neg on your deal.

%%%

More generally, the typical realtor looks upon you as the enemy. 

You only want to deal with// represent the buy-side of real estate.


----------

